# radeonsi missing, only radeon is present

## costel78

I switched recently from catalyst drivers to opensource kms radeon drivers. However, as far I understand, radeonsi driver should provide me better performance.

But I only have radeon driver available.

My config:

```
CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 5350 APU with Radeon(tm) R3

00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Kabini [Radeon HD 8400 / R3 Series]

VIDEO_CARDS="radeonsi radeon"

emerge -pvO mesa xorg-drivers xorg-server x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/mesa-10.3.0  USE="classic dri3 egl gallium gbm gles1 gles2 llvm nptl openmax openvg vdpau wayland xa xvmc -bindist -debug -opencl -osmesa -pax_kernel -pic -r600-llvm-compiler (-selinux)" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon radeonsi (-freedreno) -i915 -i965 -ilo -intel -nouveau -r100 -r200 -r300 -r600 -vmware" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.16  INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -joystick -mutouch -penmount -synaptics -tslib -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon radeonsi -apm -ast -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx (-freedreno) (-geode) -glint -i128 (-i740) -intel -mach64 -mga -modesetting -neomagic -nouveau -nv -nvidia (-omap) (-omapfb) -qxl -r128 -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -via -virtualbox -vmware (-voodoo)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.16.1:0/1.16.1  USE="dmx ipv6 nptl suid systemd udev wayland xorg -doc -glamor -kdrive -minimal (-selinux) -static-libs -tslib -unwind -xnest -xvfb" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-7.4.0  USE="glamor udev" 0 KiB

ls /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/ -als

total 444

  4 drwxr-xr-x 2 root root   4096 sep 29 09:34 .

  4 drwxr-xr-x 6 root root   4096 sep 28 10:28 ..

 12 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  10256 sep 29 09:34 ati_drv.so

424 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 430736 sep 29 09:34 radeon_drv.so

```

wayland it's there for testing enligtenment-0.19 and gnome 3.14 when they will be in the tree. I didn't play with it actually, yet.

What should I do to get radeonsi driver ? It is available for my APU ?

----------

## i92guboj

I have't direct experience with those, but according to the ebuild it's all in the same bundle so you should be fine with your current config.

```
        video_cards_radeon?        ( x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati )

        video_cards_radeonsi?      ( x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati[glamor] )
```

This seems to indicate that "glamor" is involved though. So I'd just enable that USE flag globally. Note that I have no idea about the current status of glamor in radeon and/or the current DEs.

----------

## costel78

Wait a second, I think that everything it's all right, just a bit of confusion from my part   :Smile: 

When I put in xorg.conf  Driver  "radeonsi" I get:

```
sep 29 00:30:15 mini gdm-Xorg-:0[32230]: (II) LoadModule: "radeonsi"

sep 29 00:30:15 mini gdm-Xorg-:0[32230]: (WW) Warning, couldn't open module radeonsi

sep 29 00:30:15 mini gdm-Xorg-:0[32230]: (II) UnloadModule: "radeonsi"

sep 29 00:30:15 mini gdm-Xorg-:0[32230]: (II) Unloading radeonsi

sep 29 00:30:15 mini gdm-Xorg-:0[32230]: (EE) Failed to load module "radeonsi" (module does not exist, 0)

sep 29 00:30:15 mini gdm-Xorg-:0[32230]: (EE) No drivers available.

sep 29 00:30:15 mini gdm-Xorg-:0[32230]: (EE)

sep 29 00:30:15 mini gdm-Xorg-:0[32230]: Fatal server error:

sep 29 00:30:15 mini gdm-Xorg-:0[32230]: (EE) no screens found(EE)

sep 29 00:30:15 mini gdm-Xorg-:0[32230]: (EE)
```

but, I think radeonsi it is not a standalone driver, but some kind of extension of radeon driver.

With driver radeon I get:

```
sep 29 06:13:36 mini gdm-Xorg-:0[387]: (II) RADEON(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

sep 29 06:13:36 mini gdm-Xorg-:0[387]: (II) RADEON(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: radeonsi

sep 29 06:13:36 mini gdm-Xorg-:0[387]: (II) RADEON(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: radeonsi

sep 29 06:13:36 mini gdm-Xorg-:0[387]: (II) RADEON(0): Front buffer size: 8160K

sep 29 06:13:36 mini gdm-Xorg-:0[387]: (II) RADEON(0): VRAM usage limit set to 456966K

sep 29 06:13:36 mini gdm-Xorg-:0[387]: (==) RADEON(0): Backing store enabled

sep 29 06:13:36 mini gdm-Xorg-:0[387]: (II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering enabled

sep 29 06:13:36 mini gdm-Xorg-:0[387]: (II) RADEON(0): Use GLAMOR acceleration.

sep 29 06:13:36 mini gdm-Xorg-:0[387]: (II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

sep 29 06:13:36 mini gdm-Xorg-:0[387]: (==) RADEON(0): DPMS enabled

sep 29 06:13:36 mini gdm-Xorg-:0[387]: (==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

sep 29 06:13:36 mini gdm-Xorg-:0[387]: (II) RADEON(0): Set up textured video (glamor)

sep 29 06:13:36 mini gdm-Xorg-:0[387]: (II) RADEON(0): [XvMC] Associated with GLAMOR Textured Video.

sep 29 06:13:36 mini gdm-Xorg-:0[387]: (II) RADEON(0): [XvMC] Extension initialized.

sep 29 06:13:36 mini gdm-Xorg-:0[387]: (II) RADEON(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

sep 29 06:13:36 mini gdm-Xorg-:0[387]: (--) RandR disabled

sep 29 06:13:36 mini gdm-Xorg-:0[387]: (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

sep 29 06:13:36 mini gdm-Xorg-:0[387]: (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context

sep 29 06:13:36 mini gdm-Xorg-:0[387]: (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context_profile

sep 29 06:13:36 mini gdm-Xorg-:0[387]: (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_create_context_es2_profile

sep 29 06:13:36 mini gdm-Xorg-:0[387]: (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_INTEL_swap_event

sep 29 06:13:36 mini gdm-Xorg-:0[387]: (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control

sep 29 06:13:36 mini gdm-Xorg-:0[387]: (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB

sep 29 06:13:36 mini gdm-Xorg-:0[387]: (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float

sep 29 06:13:36 mini gdm-Xorg-:0[387]: (II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects

sep 29 06:13:36 mini gdm-Xorg-:0[387]: (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized radeonsi

sep 29 06:13:36 mini gdm-Xorg-:0[387]: (II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0
```

So, I think that radeonsi actually working. video playback and flash performance is good, anyway. 

Am I right, or I make another confusion (again) ?

----------

## i92guboj

That looks perfectly alright.

----------

## costel78

I am glad that everything is alright. Thank you very much for your support!

----------

